# Photo Contests?



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'm just curious.....

Would anyone be interested in participating in (weekly? monthly?) forum photo contests? 

I've been thinking about this for a while..... Probably wouldn't be any "prizes" other than the honor of winning, though maybe that's something we could discuss too.

I was thinking that maybe each week we decide on a new theme, then accept photos geared toward that theme.....then I could post a Poll to vote on our favorite photo.

Any ideas or suggestions?

Rick


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

I think this is a great idea, and I'd say do it monthly so its not to often but often enough...plus it gives people plenty of time to get some photos ready to enter.
As for the prize, what if the person who wins the first contest then gets to make the new post for the next contest and chooses a theme. The photos then need to be within that theme and be entered by the due date. Then when the due date is here, they get to do a poll for people to vote then announce the winner. The the winner gets to do what the last person did.
I hope this makes sense, its only an idea and something I have seen a few other forums do and has worked quite well. Also people have enjoyed being able to sort out the next one and choose a theme because they won.
As for actual prizes that could be very hard to arange/sort out and make possible. But maybe we could arrange to sort out something once a year. So the twelve entries from that year go up on a vote and then the winner gets a prize. Not sure what or how we would sort it but its something we could think about.
Anyway there are my idea's, I hope they have helped and I personally really hope this goes ahead as it would be fun!
Rose


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

If this was somehow regulated and under control, where there'll be specific start and end of the contest (lets say 1 month for each) and only 1 photo per user, I will be pleased to donate $50 every month to the winner.
Lets discuss.


----------



## Harleys Mummy (Aug 30, 2006)

Thats great of you Joe 

I think it would be good for it to be kept under control, and have a certain start and end date. And I definately agree about only one photo allowed per person...I think that would be fair and give everyone the same chance etc.

I really like this idea, and I hope some of mine could be taken on board too. I am also more than happy to help out any way I can .


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Rick, please email me or pm-me on how you imagined we would go about doing something like this.


----------



## greg bell (May 24, 2005)

The thing is that with a $50 prize, you may draw some professional photographers that would have an easy time just downloading one of their photos... How about just a nice certificate.. I would not want to see it draw a bunch of non-golden-owner pros that would just kinda crowd us amateurs out... 
I would prefer to see the money spent on a judge.. to prevent a popularity and/or cutest dog contest.. we have seen how folks can get a little thin skinned... we don't need hurt feelings.. and it can happen...
rambling regards


----------



## mblondetoo (Jan 9, 2006)

Instead of a prize maybe we could just have a special place to see the winners and their category and info on the picture (all the settings, type of camera etc.) Maybe offer a prize for the favorite photo at the end of the year. Also maybe we could all give ideas on some categorys to list with several offered each month and be allowed one pic per category. There should be a non golden category for the folks who just like this site and don't have a golden!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> If this was somehow regulated and under control, where there'll be specific start and end of the contest (lets say 1 month for each) and only 1 photo per user, I will be pleased to donate $50 every month to the winner.
> Lets discuss.


That would be great, Joe. I think I can regulate this..... We might need a seperate section in the forum for "Photo Contest" and with the close of each months contest, maybe we'd just lock that thread, so the new contest is always at the top.... Or maybe me making the current contest a Sticky would do the same thing....

I think I've decided it best to do on a monthly basis, rather than weekly, since if you get a lot of people submitting choices, we could break it into weekly rounds.....

I really think it would be a lot of fun......


----------



## Mojo (Jul 27, 2006)

Yes, do it - no money, should be fun. Just post the winning picture each month on your Main Page for the next month, and then every year pick a winner from those twelve and put that one on the main page for the next year. One picture per member each month, and Joe and/or Rick can be the judge. Members can vote on the yearly comp. I would enjoy that as I have a nice camera and the most beautiful dog....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'd still love to do this....

Maybe we'll push for starting it in January, after we all survive the holidays...


----------



## Gldiebr (Oct 10, 2006)

And at the end of the year, the 12 winning photos would make a great calendar. They can be done cheaply at Costco (among several places) - uploaded and we can each buy our own separately. 

Just a thought....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Gldiebr said:


> And at the end of the year, the 12 winning photos would make a great calendar. They can be done cheaply at Costco (among several places) - uploaded and we can each buy our own separately.
> Just a thought....


That's an awesome idea. I could easy do that.... Would people want GR Forum calendars?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Another forum I was on had a photo contest for a calender, and it worked out okay. My picture won for April  My bunny is cute lol.


Anyway, my only concern is maybe make it a REAL calender, not one you download and can print off because I'm one of those people who can'tprint off things nicely....lol So I couldn't even have the calender with my bunny in it


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Another forum I was on had a photo contest for a calender, and it worked out okay. My picture won for April  My bunny is cute lol.
> Anyway, my only concern is maybe make it a REAL calender, not one you download and can print off because I'm one of those people who can'tprint off things nicely....lol So I couldn't even have the calender with my bunny in it


I'd have them printed up nice and professional. I think it's a great idea. And we'd do it cheap......maybe cost plus $5.00 for Joe?

I think that means we'd have to start our official contest in December, with a Christmas theme....so I could have the calendar ready in December next year, so people who buy it get it before the year starts.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Well, you don't have to have the contest a year ahead? We just did ours all at one time and then they picked on which ones should go for which month then did it that way.

Perhaps, the winners could get a free copy then everyone else could purchase it? 

Or maybe for monthly contests if you wanna do it that way, we can give away like gift certificates for pet supply stores or something?

I'll take a coupon for a free neutering please!  lol j/k


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I think this contest section would be AUsome cause I know I love looking at pics...voting on them would be even better


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, you don't have to have the contest a year ahead? We just did ours all at one time and then they picked on which ones should go for which month then did it that way.
> 
> Perhaps, the winners could get a free copy then everyone else could purchase it?
> 
> ...


I'd want to do a real nice, official calendar.....which means for most months, you'd want some type of theme....right? 

But I don't think getting it rolling for December would be hard.....

I was also thinking the same thing. Monthly winners get a free calendar. We've also discussed prizes....Joe offered a $50 gift certificate for the first one. That might be too much. But I think I could find places to donate us some gift certificates and prizes....


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Well, you don't have to have the contest a year ahead? We just did ours all at one time and then they picked on which ones should go for which month then did it that way.
> 
> Perhaps, the winners could get a free copy then everyone else could purchase it?
> 
> ...


Pet store coupons sounds nice.....or like Wal-Mart gift cards.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oooh Wal Mart! lol I love that store....

$25 - $50 sounds good to me. Another forum I go to gives away $100 a month 

The only thing about gift certificates is if one of our other country members (like me, w00t! Canadian! lol) wins, then something thats only in the US like Petco or whatever, is useless.

Unless you can do like an online type thing? 

It's something that can be further discussed.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Unless you can do like an online type thing?


That's exactly what I was thinking, too. And some of the online stores might be the best way to pursue donations...

And don't we all love Walmart? 

:lol:


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Haha, yes, I dont know anyone who hates Wal-Mart...I'd never buy dog food there because they sell crap lol but I definitely love the clothes, and doggy toys and beds!! And of course the cheap candy...lol. Mmmm..... ok back on topic haha.

Would it be the forum members voting or the mods ?? We have to find a way to do it so that no one is offended if they're picture doesn't win, because there's no such thing as a bad Golden picture in my mind lol


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Would it be the forum members voting or the mods ?? We have to find a way to do it so that no one is offended if they're picture doesn't win, because there's no such thing as a bad Golden picture in my mind lol


I'd post all photos as a poll. And members would vote, unanimously. I don't know if it's possible, but maybe we could also hide the voting, so current standings don't influence any voters.... 

I agree.....no such thing as a bad Golden picture... I'd probably design the calendar with the monthly winner getting the main picture, but still use other photos as smaller pictures scattered among that month....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Oooh! What about the month winners then at the back of the calender make a big collage of the rest of the entries!!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Out of all winning pictures during the course of next year I will make a printed version of calendar, which will be available to all members.
Promise.
Joe


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Joe said:


> Out of all winning pictures during the course of next year I will make a printed version of calendar, which will be available to all members.
> Promise.
> Joe


We can have them available to print.....or they can buy them all professionally printed...just like a calendar you'd buy at the store. I've bought Golden Retrieve calendars before, but this would be so much more personal.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I agree on the calender being more personal, especially if your own golden is in it, plus the ones you recognize from here 

I think this will be fun


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I'll get with Joe and get set up to start in December. For the first week of December, people can send me photos of their dog...with a holidays theme.

I think, especially if we're looking at the potential of a calendar, we should avoid having people in the photos, too....


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm... I wonder if they make Santa hats in puppy sizes...lol.

Now what if someone has amazing pictures for more than one month? 




























Some of us love photography a little too much


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Some of us love photography a little too much


Are those your own? Those are amazing...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yep, those are my own! I have lots more but this is a dog forum lol. 










But I do take some neato puppy pics


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yep, those are my own! I have lots more but this is a dog forum lol.
> 
> 
> 
> But I do take some neato puppy pics



That one needs to be in the calendar!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

LaurJen said:


> That one needs to be in the calendar!


What month does that make you think of? I'm thinking that would be a good May photo.....maybe April?


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

But it was taken in the fall? lol That's why the tree is red in the background? lol

And the contest hasn't started yet so there's no sense in picking yet


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

RickGibbs said:


> What month does that make you think of? I'm thinking that would be a good May photo.....maybe April?


I think April... I'd like to see more flowers in a May picture.


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> But it was taken in the fall? lol That's why the tree is red in the background? lol
> 
> And the contest hasn't started yet so there's no sense in picking yet


You hush, we can pick if we want to!


----------



## PeggyK (Apr 16, 2005)

Instead of the monetary award, I'd rather see a donation to one of the Golden rescues-just a thought. I think a photo contest is great-but, most of you know, I'm almost brain dead when it comes to uploading pictures!!!! I think I'll start practicing!


----------



## Joe (Apr 9, 2005)

Well, all I have to say, I am starting to look forward to this contest


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

PeggyK said:


> Instead of the monetary award, I'd rather see a donation to one of the Golden rescues-just a thought. I think a photo contest is great-but, most of you know, I'm almost brain dead when it comes to uploading pictures!!!! I think I'll start practicing!


Photos could also be e-mailed to me. So we'd go a week to submit pictures, then two weeks of voting. Then a week to get ready for the next months theme...


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Awesome idea! My personal thoughts:

- I would prefer no monthly prizes -- maybe an end-of-the-year one. As was said, too much potential for "unfairness".
- Remember our international friends. A Wal-Mart gift certificate may or may not be useful in, for example, the UK.
- The calendar is simply an awesome idea.
- Rick, you said "voting unanimously" -- I can only assume you meant "anonymously"


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> - Rick, you said "voting unanimously" -- I can only assume you meant "anonymously"


Oh shut up!!! :lol: Yes, that's what I meant. I was actually reading the minutes from a little league board election, and the election was unanimous....and the longer I looked at the word, the more the spelling didn't look right.....so I had the word stuck in my head....

So kind of you to point out my mistake.... :lol:


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

This sounds like lots of fun. I love to take photos of my goldens


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Haha, yes, I dont know anyone who hates Wal-Mart...I'd never buy dog food there because they sell crap lol but I definitely love the clothes, and doggy toys and beds!! And of course the cheap candy...lol. Mmmm..... ok back on topic haha.
> 
> Would it be the forum members voting or the mods ?? We have to find a way to do it so that no one is offended if they're picture doesn't win, because there's no such thing as a bad Golden picture in my mind lol


I love Wal-Mart...Not all their dog food is "crap"...LOL. They have Purina ONE and Beneful and higher up brands


----------



## geonova (Nov 1, 2006)

I love taking pictures of Riley! I think this is a great idea and I will definately take part in this!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

I think the Calendar idea is GREAT!!! My husband even says so himself !!! I dont care about getting money prizes or gift cards....I enjoy taking pictures anyways !!! We buy new yearly calendars anyways so this one would be extra special


----------



## geonova (Nov 1, 2006)

There has to be a way for someone, maybe the administrator , to set up a poll with the pictures on it....because otherwise it'll get way out of control. Or set up another website.


----------



## Paul B (Jan 2, 2006)

Somehow I've only just stumbled across this thread.

But, I think its a great idea!  

I'm not a professional photographer by any means, but do enjoy getting the odd snap of our Golden Boy.

Maybe, to save space etc, we could be limited to entering just *one* photo each (per month or whatever it is).


----------



## olliewood (Jan 17, 2006)

PeggyK said:


> Instead of the monetary award, I'd rather see a donation to one of the Golden rescues-just a thought. I think a photo contest is great-but, most of you know, I'm almost brain dead when it comes to uploading pictures!!!! I think I'll start practicing!



I thinkk the rescue is a good idea because if I'm lucky enough to win living in the UK vouchers are of no use:doh: but I like the idea of a calendar


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Maybe we won't do monthly prizes......but every monthly winner will get a free calendar for 2008.

My wife suggested doing more than one theme per month.... So maybe, instead of having a Christmas Theme, we would do a December theme. Maybe one person does a really nice snow picture, while someone else does Christmas....

I'll have this all set up and ready for December 1st.......and each month, for the first seven days, everyone can send me their pictures. I'll set up the polls and everything.

I'll start getting some ballpark figures and see what it would cost to have calendars printed up nice and professional......and see if we can figure out what to charge. But my thoughts are, since I don't care to make profit for myself, charging cost + $5.00 for Joe and the site.

Everyone who is interested, start thinking up your December ideas......


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah maybe we shouldn't do Christmas just in case some of us don't celebrate it. Not sure if anyone on here is like Jewish or somethin'....??

Winter theme would be nice though


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yeah maybe we shouldn't do Christmas just in case some of us don't celebrate it. Not sure if anyone on here is like Jewish or somethin'....??
> Winter theme would be nice though


I'd be open to anything related to December. I'm Christian and celebrate Christmas, but Hanukkah photos would still be cute. If there's a golden in the picture, it'll be cute...


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes, that's true! Maybe not Christmas but Happy Holidays? just to be politically correct??


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Yes, that's true! Maybe not Christmas but Happy Holidays? just to be politically correct??


Would anyone who doesn't celebrate Christmas be offended by a photo of a golden in front of a Christmas tree? I think most people would be okay with that....

I guess it wouldn't matter, since it's decided on votes.


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

*my two pesos*

I love this idea! Our rescue does a calendar every year and the winners for each month get a free calendar (someone suggested this already I think). I can't wait to start snapping! 

Thanks to Rick and Joe for organizing!


----------



## Dilligas (Jun 17, 2005)

Maybe Christmas is a bad example, but the idea of going "as general as possible" is still a good one. For example, a bunch of red-white-and-blue 4th of July pictures means little to nothing to our Aussie, UK, and elsewhere members.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Dilligas said:


> Maybe Christmas is a bad example, but the idea of going "as general as possible" is still a good one. For example, a bunch of red-white-and-blue 4th of July pictures means little to nothing to our Aussie, UK, and elsewhere members.


But it would still be a July theme. I think I'll just make it a month theme. One person might send in a photo that has to do with the fourth of July, where someone else sends in good summer swimming photos.

I'm just thinking we'll start each month with a list of ideas for THAT month, and people can submit the photo they want. It still has to be voted on.

And even at that, an Aussie or UK member will still think that dog is cute, even if there's a US flag behind him...... But it still has to win for the month.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Canada Day is in July! By then Tucker will be a big boy lol. Maybe I should take monthly themed photos now while he's still a cute wittle puppies!  haha j/k

So, how about Jan - Happy New Year!
Feb - Valentines Day
March- St Pattys Day/ Spring Break
April- Easter/ Rainy Dog Days?
May - Lotsa Flowers!
June- well...I know for mom and I car show season starts... it'd be cute to see a Golden in a muscle/classic car lol Classy Dogs in Classic Cars?
July - 4th of July, Canada Day, Day At The Beach?
August- Summer fun!!
September - Lazy Long Weekend, Back to school??
Oct - Happy Halloween!! 
November - Fall pictures?
December - Christmas/Holiday/winter pics?


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Hey everyone, 

I was just looking at Golden Retriever Calendars for 2007. It struck me that they're are usually two calendars; puppy and adult dogs. Seeing as though we have two separate photo categories for these groups, what would people think of making two calendars for the forum? That way there could be more winners.

For me, it's not as much about the prizes and I know having two calendars would be more expensive however there don't have to be two contests/two winners every month, just two calendars.

Anyway, just a thought I wanted to throw out there.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ontariogolden said:


> Hey everyone,
> I was just looking at Golden Retriever Calendars for 2007. It struck me that they're are usually two calendars; puppy and adult dogs. Seeing as though we have two separate photo categories for these groups, what would people think of making two calendars for the forum? That way there could be more winners.
> For me, it's not as much about the prizes and I know having two calendars would be more expensive however there don't have to be two contests/two winners every month, just two calendars.
> Anyway, just a thought I wanted to throw out there.


I can't say I'd be opposed to it.....but the costs involved in printing two calendars would be my only concern.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Two would be cute, but yeah, we're not a professional calendar company here so it may be more costly then we expect?

Are we doing a 2007 calender or 2008? I'm just afraid something might happen and I'll end up forgetting or I dunno lol. 2008 just seems so far away.


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Yeah the costs could run high. I'm really not sure about the getting calendars printed. There might be a group rate... I'll look around.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

If we sell them for like $5 each, and just give away the ones to the winners, it'll probably cover the costs?


----------



## ontariogolden (Oct 24, 2006)

Wow, I didn't realize it was so expensive. Orders of 100+ (and I'm not even sure we'd be getting that many) are $14 each (Canadian $).


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Gah! Really? Hmmm.... maybe we should up the price to $10 a calendar?  

It'd be nice to have a real one though because if you download one and print it out it looks like poop.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> Gah! Really? Hmmm.... maybe we should up the price to $10 a calendar?
> 
> It'd be nice to have a real one though because if you download one and print it out it looks like poop.


I havent' priced it at all, but I would want to get them printed nice. I want them to look just like what we'd pick up at a bookstore...with the nice gloss finish and everything. And I'd like to charge $5 over cost to give to Joe for the forum. But I'm thinking we can do that for a total of $10 a calendar.

And yeah, we're talking about a 2008 calendar. But I'm sure Joe can send out a global forum e-mail to announce it so everyone will know when they're available.....


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

GoldenLover84 said:


> It'd be nice to have a real one though because if you download one and print it out it looks like poop.


I agree....I don't want to do them unless they look professional.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Yeah, printed off by ourselves would be icky. Especially with my printer, which I believe was built in the 90s? lol I dunno I think we got it from a yard sale haha.

But this will be fun! I can't wait till it starts.


----------

